

Israeli army's new YouTube strategy may have backfired - ksvs
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/middle_east/7809371.stm

======
markessien
In my opinion, there should be a little live webcasting camera in every bullet
and missile. When everybody can view every single bullet hitting every single
victim in slow motion, I believe there will be greater distaste for war.

It would be quite a task to load balance the video database though.

~~~
homme
Need a new hosting solution though, youtube is not playing fair:

[http://www.reddit.com/r/politics/comments/7n4re/graphic_vide...](http://www.reddit.com/r/politics/comments/7n4re/graphic_video_of_israel_defense_forces_attack_on)

------
IsaacSchlueter
This isn't about politics or any kind of /(pro|anti)(israel|semitism)/. It's
about technology, PR, and how the new media is disruptive to governments and
society.

It _absolutely_ belongs on HN.

------
fallentimes
While I don't agree with _qqq_ , this has turned in to a witch hunt. Come on
guys, he has a history of posting good stuff. Down modding everything he
writes in to oblivion isn't going to help.

PG's right though...politics bring out the worst in everyone.

------
hezi
yeah, the secondary explosions in the video look exectly like an innocent
track of Happy Birthday helium balloons

------
qqq
No politics. No anti-semitism. Go away. Flagged.

~~~
pg
Following the sentence "no politics" with one equating criticism of Israel
with anti-semitism is a bit hypocritical. It does show why stories that
intersect with politics are dangerous though; the topic seems to bring out the
most irrational in people.

~~~
rgr
He didn't say that criticism of Israel is anti-semitism. He just said 'No
Politics. No anti-semitism.' I agree with him that HN should have no politics
and no anti semitism or any racism for that matter. Don't you?

~~~
qqq
rgr,

You assert 'no politics' and also imply that anti-semitism is a type of
racism. Some people think anti-semitism is different; that's a political
issue. Therefore, according to pg, you are a hypocrite. And also irrational,
if ivankirigin's interpretation is correct.

Welcome to the club :)

